# Cowboys to show 3D on their giant video board at halftime.



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

This oughta be good. Seeing 80,000 fans with the goofy red and blue glasses on.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/438986-NFL_s_Cowboys_Plan_Texas_Size_3D_Demo.php


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

That should be able to keep their minds off the lousy cowboy's play :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

WestDC said:


> That should be able to keep their minds off the lousy cowboy's play :lol:


Saying that gets you dirty looks and/or cussed at here in DFW...I know because I say it a lot. :lol: Many of them consider Romo one of the NFLs top 3 QB the last few years.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Ought to get some really good oohs and aahs when KC bounces a few kicks off that thing.....(they did raise it up didn't they??)


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

elaclair said:


> Ought to get some really good oohs and aahs when KC bounces a few kicks off that thing.....(they did raise it up didn't they??)


Not that I am aware of. Jerry Jones didn't want to move it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice idea, but it was a flop. After only showing 3D for 7 minutes, the crowd cheered when they turned it off [Link].


----------

